
Clippy is the first (ONLY) web video gif maker for iOS - chen-clippy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clippy-make-share-gifs-video/id1151562042?mt=8
======
chen-clippy
With Clippy you can: 1\. Make gifs and clips from almost any web video,
without having to download the source video first. So it takes less than a
minute, and your data plan doesn’t get destroyed! 2\. Make gifs and clips via
the share extension, without ever having to leave the source app 3\. Use any
keyboard to embed emojis and animated stickers into your gifs and clips

